# Bilder mit fester grösse für verschiedene Android Endgeräte



## smile610 (26. Okt 2014)

Hallo

Da es ja Android Handys in verschiedenen Bildschirmgrössen gibt hab ich ein problem. Ich würde gerne ein Bild in meine App einfügen, z.b. von der breite und höhe 4 cm, und es soll auf allen Geräten dann die masse 4x4 cm haben, wenn man mit einem massstab auf dem bildschirm messen würde. Ist das irgendwie möglich? 

Herzlichen dank.


----------



## arilou (27. Okt 2014)

Such' mal in der Rückgabe von Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit(), ob man dort die dpi erfahren kann.
Vielleicht gibt's etwas à la .getScreen...
Müsst' ich aber jetzt auch erst mal nachsehen.

.getScreenResolution() liefert die dpi.
Ob das auch in Java ME unterstützt wird, weis ich nicht.


----------



## dzim (27. Okt 2014)

Im Code kannst du die Grösse via TypedValue forcieren:

```
(int) TypedValue.applyDimension(TypedValue.COMPLEX_UNIT_MM, 40, context.getResources().getDisplayMetrics());
```
(nur schnell abgeschrieben, schau mal, ob da noch Tipp-Fehler drin sind)
Dieser Code sollte dann auf die LayoutParams deines Widgets angewendet werden.

Alternativ kann es ja auch im XML gemacht werden:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<LinearLayout xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"
    android:layout_width="match_parent"
    android:layout_height="match_parent"
    android:orientation="vertical">

    <TextView
        android:layout_width="match_parent"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content"
        android:text="4cm-Bild" />

    <ScrollView
        android:layout_width="match_parent"
        android:layout_height="0dp"
        android:layout_weight="1" >

        <LinearLayout
            android:layout_width="wrap_content"
            android:layout_height="wrap_content" >

            <ImageView
                android:scaleType="fitXY"
                android:layout_width="40mm"
                android:layout_height="40mm"
                android:src="@drawable/sep" />
        </LinearLayout>
    </ScrollView>

</LinearLayout>
```


----------

